# Where are you planning to bike tour in 2018 - somewhere familiar or somewhere new?



## Bimble (6 Oct 2017)

Just wondering if any of you have made plans for your 2018 cycling tours and whether you are going to be revisiting somewhere you've been before or trying pasture new?


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2017)

Both


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

I have a plan. It's been a plan for a long time but with both boys now at Uni I might just be able to persuade Mrs C to go for it. I've always wanted to do the Outer Hebrides from bottom to top, having done part of it in the past and having read a number of reports about it from people on here. I would combine it with seeing son1 in London, what the heck, I hear you say but part of the plan involves getting the sleeper train up to Scotland. I'd like to do it next June/July but the work on persuading Mrs C begins now......


----------



## TrishnBonnie (9 Oct 2017)

I'm planning to do the Yorkshire dales cycle way then train over to York cycle rally in June. Putting Bonnie in kennels which I feel guilty about but want to stay in yha and do more miles in a day than I can with her


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2017)

@rb58 @Trickedem Where are we going next year chaps?


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2017)

I don't have a destination yet but after seeing the thread about the Isle of Arran, I like the look of that.

a trip across Belgium to place a memorial at my great uncles grave is another option.

I've promised myself (and the other members of the UHS family that ill have a week away with the bike on my own) 

I like the idea of jumping on a train with the bike and seeing a completely different area from the saddle. I pass through lots of places in the course of my job and am always looking at it wondering what the locals etc are like. I think this sort of trip will be the best way of finding out. from experience, people are generally friendly if you take the time to stop and chat.


----------



## rb58 (9 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @rb58 @Trickedem Where are we going next year chaps?


Eastern Europe is calling me. Or maybe Berlin back to London... The world is our Oyster!


----------



## stumpy66 (9 Oct 2017)

Hopefully back to the Outer Hebrides after having to cancel this years trip due to illness, need my fix of Harris


----------



## BlueFox (9 Oct 2017)

I have a few things lined up. I'm in a walking and cycling club and we organise easy cycle tours for our members, exploring interesting places with plenty of time to stop and look and coffee and cakes (rather than lots of miles and tarmac). We are off cycling in Puglia in March and in April we are doing the Italian section of the Ciclovia Alpe Adria Radweg. Later in the year we may do part of the Baltic Sea Trail or the Ruhr Valley. More information on our website: http://www.clog.org.uk/p/cycl.html


----------



## Polite (9 Oct 2017)

Hmmmm, familiarity would be France but this time the velodysée - north to south along the Atlantic coast.

Dreams, I can't turn into reality due to either day to day life or time limits or family ill health, would be;

- Seattle to San Francisco
- Japan
- NC 500 Scotland
- Scandinavia
- Via Francigena
- Cycling the Danube
- Cycling the Rhine


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2017)

Going back to Calpe in Spain, Roll on February Training camp with the club,


----------



## Trickedem (9 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @rb58 @Trickedem Where are we going next year chaps?


So many ideas. 
Zadar, Croatia via Solvenia and Austria to Friedrichshafen in Germany.....probably hilly
Basel to Brussels.....easy to get home from.
Channel to the Med


----------



## graham bowers (10 Oct 2017)

Couple of ideas.

First is a tour around Wales. The rough idea is to head for the Welshpool area from home (Midlands) then follow the border down to Chepstow. From there head West and follow the coast all the way to the Dee. Back to Welshpool via the borders, then home. I've just started the detail route plan.

Second is to go to the Alps. Rough plan is to cycle to the South Coast, ferry to Le Havre, Geneva, nip around the Alps a bit then home.


----------



## avsd (10 Oct 2017)

Currently planning Girona to Mont Ventoux. An Indian meal and some beer later in October is required to complete the detailed planned,


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2017)

Transcontinental Race...No idea where it's going but there will be big hills and barking dogs. Possibly a bear or two.


----------



## toffee (10 Oct 2017)

Main tour next year is a LEJOG. Had to call off this year's due to Mrs T breaking her wrist.

Hopefully next year will be more successful


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2017)

Maybe a drive down to Chateau Neuf du pape, then do a tour from there to somewhere and back. Then we get to fill the car with wine for the return journey (not that I drink wine)


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2017)

Thinking about the Orkneys with a couple of friends.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2017)

I've had a Calais - Ypres - Hoek tour on my to-do list for a while. Equally, I fancy Dole / Geneva / somewhere else - home.
If it's just a weekend I'll probably do Derbyshire rail trails again.
I thoroughly enjoyed that, although the friendly pub that I was based in may have played a part.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2017)

User said:


> If you do it, let me know, as I've got a few suggestions of places to stay/eat etc. I did the reverse - Hoek/Rotterdam to Calais via Middelburg, Bruge and Ypres - a few years ago.


Cheers sweetie. I may well take you up on that.
I'm aiming to go tailwind-assisted, hence starting at Calais.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2017)

Have to see how the health comes back, a short tour of Route 66 or Spoon River country may be in order. Nothing much more than a day trip or two.


----------



## 1234 (13 Oct 2017)

Evia, Greece with Greek Cycle Holidays. Again.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

1234 said:


> Evia, Greece with Greek Cycle Holidays. Again.




That sounds marvellous. I would live to cycle Greece.


----------



## velovoice (13 Oct 2017)

Not too sure yet... we're certain to take bikes to the Isle of Skye for our wedding & honeymoon (if you can call that 'touring'?!) then there's the yet-to-be-announced Fridays tour (possibly in France ). I'm sure we'll think of something.


----------



## RobinS (14 Oct 2017)

Early thoughts are travel by car or Train to Southern Germany or Northern Austria, start cycling south from there - Italian Dolomites, Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia, Montenegro and hopefully as far as Albania before heading home - just need to make sure we have enough money for three months again.


----------



## RobCyclist (15 Oct 2017)

Bimble said:


> Just wondering if any of you have made plans for your 2018 cycling tours and whether you are going to be revisiting somewhere you've been before or trying pasture new?



I'm hoping to take a ferry to Santander, and then maybe head to Lisbon. http://cycle.travel/map/journey/52061 Something like this is my ambition for next year... but not sure about all the hills :/


----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Oct 2017)

I am Minded to do Saigon to Hong Kong to complete my route from Singapore to Hong Kong, the problem with me is I tend to have a change of plan once the wheels are turning and what direction the wind is blowing.


----------



## robing (18 Oct 2017)

After several European tours thinking of doing some more at home next year. Scotland, Wales and Ireland all appealing.


----------



## buzzy-beans (18 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I have a plan. It's been a plan for a long time but with both boys now at Uni I might just be able to persuade Mrs C to go for it. I've always wanted to do the Outer Hebrides from bottom to top, having done part of it in the past and having read a number of reports about it from people on here. I would combine it with seeing son1 in London, what the heck, I hear you say but part of the plan involves getting the sleeper train up to Scotland. I'd like to do it next June/July but the work on persuading Mrs C begins now......



June/July ????? are the dreaded Scottish cleggs and midgies around in the Outer Hebrides, if so they can make life like living hell.


----------



## jurjan (19 Oct 2017)

The plan for 2018 is Kyrgyzstan, maybe a bit of Kazakhstan, or even a bit of the Pamir highway.

The main route idea at the moment is flying to Almaty (Kazakhstan), cycling to Karakol, Balykchy, Naryn, Bishkek, ending at Almaty before flying home.
We should have four weeks.

Anybody any suggestions as to what to see?
What to avoid?


----------



## Grumpy_Git (23 Oct 2017)

Next year I have two plans.

1, to attempt to book time to compete the Hebridean Way. 
2, to escape the in-laws and do a circuit of the isle of wight while on holiday, if I dragged that out to the whole week it would be more fun for all of us!


----------



## User482 (31 Oct 2017)

I'm hoping to ride the Med to the Channel.


----------



## tallliman (3 Nov 2017)

I'm thinking of trying to do a few 2-3 day tours to watch cricket so a day or two down to the ground, stay for a couple of nights and then head back.


----------



## The Lone Rider (3 Nov 2017)

I'm leaving Portsmouth 25th June to St Malo then travelling down to Santander for the boat back to Portsmouth. Over 2 weeks, First ever long tour and its solo.
Will be camping, up for any advice read a few blogs etc on here!


----------



## mike chadwick (9 Nov 2017)

Doing the same trip st Malo to Santander leaving 30 September but taking it 
Easy over 3 weeks so no chance of catching you up


----------



## r04DiE (9 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Transcontinental Race...No idea where it's going but there will be big hills and barking dogs. Possibly a bear or two.


Good call. I seriously need to do this, but it will be LWL first. I just don't know if I can do it, I suppose you just have to go for it. One year I plan to do just that, not sure if it'll be 2018 though...


----------



## The Lone Rider (11 Nov 2017)

mike chadwick said:


> Doing the same trip st Malo to Santander leaving 30 September but taking it
> Easy over 3 weeks so no chance of catching you up



Never say never, lol 
Have you done it before?


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Maybe a drive down to Chateau Neuf du pape, then do a tour from there to somewhere and back. Then we get to fill the car with wine for the return journey (not that I drink wine)


You could do worse than head up through Nyons to Vercors & the Diois region. When are you thinking about going?


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> You could do worse than head up through Nyons to Vercors & the Diois region. When are you thinking about going?



I'm very happy to take advice.
Probably the first 2 weeks of July, on the basis that it fits with Mrs Dave's work.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm very happy to take advice.
> Probably the first 2 weeks of July, on the basis that it fits with Mrs Dave's work.


Ah, I won't be in residence till the 20-somethingth of July. But the whole area east of the Rhône between CNDP & roughly Valence is worth exploring. Depends how many days you want to spend touring, and how far you want to do a day. I'd comfortably get from CNDP to Die in a day, then you could head over Vercors towards Grenoble, head back south through the Trièves area down to Serres, and thence back to CNDP. You could even head a bit further east if you wanted to do some of Dévoluy - col de Noyer is worth the effort, if you like hills.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Ah, I won't be in residence till the 20-somethingth of July. But the whole area east of the Rhône between CNDP & roughly Valence is worth exploring. Depends how many days you want to spend touring, and how far you want to do a day. I'd comfortably get from CNDP to Die in a day, then you could head over Vercors towards Grenoble, head back south through the Trièves area down to Serres, and thence back to CNDP. You could even head a bit further east if you wanted to do some of Dévoluy - col de Noyer is worth the effort, if you like hills.




This will be on a tandem..... 40ish miles a day for 10 days I reckon. Not sure if we will be camping or under a roof.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> This will be on a tandem..... 40ish miles a day for 10 days I reckon. Not sure if we will be camping or under a roof.


Hmm, OK. Do you both like hills? Once I know that, I'll sketch out a possible route, which you are welcome to ignore!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Hmm, OK. Do you both like hills? Once I know that, I'll sketch out a possible route, which you are welcome to ignore!


We did 2 weeks around Brittany this year. While they weren't massive there were lots of them!
Do we like them? 
Ish!


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> We did 2 weeks around Brittany this year. While they weren't massive there were lots of them!
> Do we like them?
> Ish!


Well, the hills (well, some people might call them mountains) round my area are long and pretty gentle (6-8% typically, 10% would count as steep), whereas in Brittany it's probably a bit more like Cornwall, sharp ups & downs the whole time.

This is a hilly route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26485241 - I know big chunks of it, from about Valréas as far as Serres, the rest of it is guesswork.

If it looks too much it would be easy enough to make it longer, but follow more rivers - e.g you could go further north to Grenoble over Vercors, miss out Devoluy & Col de Noyer, etc. .... though you'd miss some stunning scenery.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Well, the hills (well, some people might call them mountains) round my area are long and pretty gentle (6-8% typically, 10% would count as steep), whereas in Brittany it's probably a bit more like Cornwall, sharp ups & downs the whole time.
> 
> This is a hilly route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26485241 - I know big chunks of it, from about Valréas as far as Serres, the rest of it is guesswork.
> 
> If it looks too much it would be easy enough to make it longer, but follow more rivers - e.g you could go further north to Grenoble over Vercors, miss out Devoluy & Col de Noyer, etc. .... though you'd miss some stunning scenery.




I shall peruse some maps etc. Cheers!


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I shall peruse some maps etc. Cheers!


If you wanted to go further north to Grenoble, a good way to go would be north from Léoncel to St Jean & Pont-en-Royans, up the Gorges de la Bourne to Villard-de-Lans, and then drop down into Grenoble. That'd be a stunning route, and worth every metre of climbing. Lots of history there too, of the Resistance in WW2. Worth reading Paddy Ashdown's The Cruel Victory if you're into that sort of stuff.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I shall peruse some maps etc. Cheers!


Incidentally, you'll see the route also goes through Beaumes de Venise...


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Incidentally, you'll see the route also goes through Beaumes de Venise...


Who's she then?


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Who's she then?


A rather pleasant dessert wine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumes_de_Venise_AOC


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> A rather pleasant dessert wine.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumes_de_Venise_AOC



Yes, I looked it up. One day I might like wine.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes, I looked it up. One day I might like wine.


Incidentally - re Vercors/Gorges de la Bourne... this might persuade you... https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/08/07/plan-a-a-vercors-fest/


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2017)

February a week in the mountains in Calpe
April London to Paris in 24 hours.
Later in the year would love to do another tour of Belgium.


----------



## mike chadwick (13 Nov 2017)

The Lone Rider said:


> Never say never, lol
> Have you done it before?


No but I did st malo to Narbone 2 years ago which was good did that in 2 weeks about 100 to 130 km a day
Promised my self a more relaxed tour this year , out of interest what route are you taking through Spain 
Mike


----------



## The Lone Rider (14 Nov 2017)

I have got to Hendaye so far and staying at maybe Irun on the Friday night I then got to Tuesday for the boat back from Santander. Its still a bit all over the place where I will be staying only confirmed place is a campsite in Ponchateau and a warmshower host in Angles. Its a bit to earlier for any other host to commit, which I understand. I am not sure to break down my first two days into three, and then just go with the flow.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2017)

I have an invite to a friend’s house in Sarrancolin in the Hautes Pyrenees. The current thinking is:

Chorley > London > Portsmouth (train) > St Malo (ferry) > Sarrancolin (cycle tour) followed by a week’s climbing before flying home from Toulouse.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Nov 2017)

Not as exotic as some of the tours mentioned but I’m looking forward to the Lon Las Cymru in June.


----------



## midliferider (26 Nov 2017)

Fat biking in Finland in February.
Always liked the idea of cycling on snow over frozen lakes etc.
My family and friends think I am crazy. This time I agree with them.


----------



## keithaitch (3 Dec 2017)

avsd said:


> Currently planning Girona to Mont Ventoux. An Indian meal and some beer later in October is required to complete the detailed planned,


Has this progressed? Are you using the bike bus? I live in Barcelona and have a house near Beziers so if you want local route knowledge is be happy to help. Fwi my trip fue next year, ayer this year's teams Pyrenees, is Girona, Berga, tremp, col de. Mente, Foix, Beziers. A sublime climbers route, 15000m of climb.


----------



## avsd (4 Dec 2017)

Hi Keith

Thanks for the offer. Yes the trip is on and we are flying from Dublin to Girona. I will post some details of our proposed route over the Christmas period as the planning is still a work in progress despite a rather nice Indian meal last month.


----------



## keithaitch (4 Dec 2017)

avsd said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Thanks for the offer. Yes the trip is on and we are flying from Dublin to Girona. I will post some details of our proposed route over the Christmas period as the planning is still a work in progress despite a rather nice Indian meal last month.


----------



## keithaitch (4 Dec 2017)

How long are you thinking of taking over it, are you thinking of camping or hotels and how many kms a day roughly, so I could perhaps give pointers, but generally though it is flatter an inland route would be immensely quieter traffic wise.


----------



## avsd (4 Dec 2017)

It is a hotel trip. About a 100km per day but first few days are longer as someone in the group wants to visit the Ruins of Empúries. on the Med coast on the first day! Route is currently looking like

Start End Distance (km) Up (m) Down (m)
Girona Ceret 112km 877m, 776m, Hard climb at start 400m
Ceret Rennes les Bains 98km, 1427m, 1281m, Yep - hard day
Rennes les bains Carcassonne 50km, 574m, 782m, Climb early - long descent in Carcasonne
There are easier ways Carcassonne to reduce climbing
Carcassonne Bedarieux 105km, 1380m, 1265m Hard day
104km, 697m, 582m Easier route via D5 toward Bezier
Bedarieux Sommieres 96km, 716m, 908m, Hannibal's route not much different another 200m
Sommieres Carpentras 109km, 519m, 461m 
 Carpentras  ​Ventoux to Avigon 92km, 1945m, 2006m Hard day out of the office


----------



## keithaitch (4 Dec 2017)

avsd said:


> It is a hotel trip. About a 100km per day but first few days are longer as someone in the group wants to visit the Ruins of Empúries. on the Med coast on the first day! Route is currently looking like
> 
> Start End Distance (km) Up (m) Down (m)
> Girona Ceret 112km 877m, 776m, Hard climb at start 400m
> ...


I think I can help as my host is near Bedariuex and I have lots of experience in the area from ceret to Ventoux via Carcassonne. The ruins at empuria Brava are not great! IMHO! On tour I normally ride about 150kms and 2500m of climb, but I will take your requirements into account with any route suggestions.


----------



## ORrecumbent1 (10 Dec 2017)

Well, new to riding plus having a disability, do you consider a 1-3 day ride a tour? If so, I plan to make my first near the beginning of summer somewhere here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Going to stay in the valley for my first few as there are really no serious hills to tackle 'til I get my endurance up.


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2017)

I'd define a tour as a multi-day ride so yep!


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

RobCyclist said:


> I'm hoping to take a ferry to Santander, and then maybe head to Lisbon. http://cycle.travel/map/journey/52061 Something like this is my ambition for next year... but not sure about all the hills :/


I have done much of that route and it is lovely. I gave up camping in Spain for various reasons as the Hostals (B&B) are so good and so cheap see here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=11271&v=P1


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> I'm hoping to ride the Med to the Channel.


@User482 I have done that and loads of options. Here was my version https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=17453&v=DE


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

The Lone Rider said:


> I'm leaving Portsmouth 25th June to St Malo then travelling down to Santander for the boat back to Portsmouth. Over 2 weeks, First ever long tour and its solo.
> Will be camping, up for any advice read a few blogs etc on here!


@The Lone Rider I did that route . Lovely! see here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=11271&v=P1


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

mike chadwick said:


> Doing the same trip st Malo to Santander leaving 30 September but taking it
> Easy over 3 weeks so no chance of catching you up


@mike chadwick leaving then, do do a bit of research about campsites (if camping). Many places 15 September is the limit.


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

OK, so in answer to the OP, I have managed to book up to do one of my bucket list rides. California to Florida (southern tier). Fully blogged here www.usacycle2018.com


----------



## tyreon (10 Dec 2017)

Toff and Txx Rxx country. Am I allowed to say this? Am using R. Gervais humour. And can I use TR as I would include my class as TR.

Southwold is toff country. Plan to go for 5 days walkabout and cycle to look-c at class country,towns and villages an country,taking in delicatessens,coffee shops and how refined Britains work-and-play. Hoping for sunshine. And toffs

Sometime later(another 5 days),down to Essex and the coast to look-c how forgotten Britain works. There can be hidden gems along these parts,but going through scrap Britain makes interesting capital and story. I associate this part of GB with Dickens,tho I know Dickens more associated with N Kent. There can be some charm in some of the country,and a troubled voyeuristic confirmation of what's happening in GB of late. (I'd rather like to cycle about Detroit to see how its been destroyed)

Dockyards,scrap towns,make informed debate. Sociological touring if you will. I also like low-road architecture

Am hoping to tour around on my folder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2017)

Family an work commitments mean day tours only for the foreseeable future. Fortunately we live in a great region for cycling.

For the last few years I've cycled up local valleys or to such places as Tübingen which is a relatively easy day away. I also made Ludwigsburg with the Elder Son who occasionally can be persuaded to come with me. 

I have long wanted to ride up the hills which we can see in the far distance from our balcony, which happen to mark the Rhine/Danube watershed, and I even planned out a route and followed most of it, but keep putting it off because of college/family/laziness. 

Maybe I can get my backside into gear this year...


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Dec 2017)

I still plan to do a wind-assisted Calais - Ypres - Bruges - Hook tour at some point.
The weekend in Derbyshire doing the Tissington, High Peak, Monsale Head and Manifold trails was pretty good, both for  and so I might do that again this year.
I'd like to get to the Alps in the summer, or Provence / Pyrenees in the Autumn, but that might be tricker.


----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> OK, so in answer to the OP, I have managed to book up to do one of my bucket list rides. California to Florida (southern tier). Fully blogged here www.usacycle2018.com
> View attachment 386602



I'll follow this with interest, health permitting then 2019 will my year for a trans USA trip.

2018 it's looking like a Baltic June trip for me and my cousin, never been there and the World Cup is on in Kaliningrad. I have short solo tour around Alicante in January too.


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jan 2018)

We've just settled on a central Europe circular tour, starting & finishing in Vienna. Rough plan is to follow Eurovelo 6 to Budapest, then head south west through Hungary before turning north through the Austrian alps, back up to the Danube and follow EV6 back to Vienna. Will be over about four weeks.


----------



## robing (20 Jan 2018)

I'm also doing a central European tour in june. Get the bike bus to Macon, then cycle through Switzerland, Liechtenstein and head back home via Germany, Luxembourg and Belgium. Have 5 weeks. Plus I'm doing Caen to Nice with Peak Tours in August


----------



## robing (20 Jan 2018)

MarkF said:


> I'll follow this with interest, health permitting then 2019 will my year for a trans USA trip.
> 
> 2018 it's looking like a Baltic June trip for me and my cousin, never been there and the World Cup is on in Kaliningrad. I have short solo tour around Alicante in January too.


Me too! A Trans USA trip is on my bucket list too, maybe 2019. I'd do the northern tier for various reasons so would need longer.
What will the weather be like for you when you are going Jay C? Pretty mixed I would have thought from very cold to very warm?


----------



## clid61 (22 Jan 2018)

Thinking of flying to Corfu. Jump the ferry to Albania and ride up th coast to Split via Kotor :}


----------



## albal (22 Jan 2018)

Ride to Clitheroe for the touring festival, then Hull to Rotterdam by ferry. Into Germany then south for a bit turn right and up through France to Cherbourg.


----------



## robing (23 Jan 2018)

albal said:


> Ride to Clitheroe for the touring festival.


See you there.


----------



## clid61 (30 Jan 2018)

clid61 said:


> Thinking of flying to Corfu. Jump the ferry to Albania and ride up th coast to Split via Kotor :}




Booked fly out to Corfu end august hop ferry over to Albania .Ride up the coast to dubrovnik ( hopefullly) then back down to Kotor stay there a night or two then fly back into manchester all in 2 weeks . some wild camping some guest houses . cant wait . Busy planning routes to upload onto etrex 20 , taking paper map too for reference . Any advice welcome


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2018)

I’m looking at 2 mini tours....
Deal to Isle of Sheppy and Deal to Canvey. Living the dream :-)


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Jan 2018)

Canvey Canvey past,


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkt_D75b1fc



Canvey future?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Uroml1xRvw


Maybe an hasidic rock sound to come.

Have meant to pedal there for a while, ta for the reminder foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Canvey Canvey past,
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkt_D75b1fc
> ...



Glad somebody gets it!


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2018)

A vid of a lee brilleaux walking tour is also on youtube. Doubtless you know about it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> A vid of a lee brilleaux walking tour is also on youtube. Doubtless you know about it.


I do....


----------



## mergirl101 (3 Feb 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> I don't have a destination yet but after seeing the thread about the Isle of Arran, I like the look of that.
> 
> a trip across Belgium to place a memorial at my great uncles grave is another option.
> 
> ...


Arran is fabulous!


----------



## mergirl101 (3 Feb 2018)

Going back to France for about 5 weeks in late July, still agonising over where to go this time! Thinking maybe the Velodyssee to Royan then down the Gironde to Bordeaux.


----------



## jay clock (3 Feb 2018)

mergirl101 said:


> Going back to France for about 5 weeks in late July, still agonising over where to go this time! Thinking maybe the Velodyssee to Royan then down the Gironde to Bordeaux.


I did a chunk of the Velodyssee from ST Nazaire to Spain. Variable in markings, and an over-keen sticking to the coast - I short cut a few bits. see here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=2fV&doc_id=11271&v=P1


----------



## tyreon (13 Feb 2018)

Canvey Island,thats boondock country. Fascinating. Thatsa sociological tour of Kent and UKs forgotten underbelly. Hidden Britain. See,note,record,enjoy. The forgotten peoples here are as interesting as those displaced in Detroit. Mostly ignored. Interesting mini tour


----------



## Bike Adventurer (21 Feb 2018)

I am going to go where I have been pining to get back to for years, the West of Ireland. Quiet roads, old world feel, fantastic food, excellent drink! Friendly people, oh yes, can't wait. The area around Connemara, the Aran Islands and the Burren is perfect to explore by bike. I used to visit there when I was young. And Galway City has a lovely refreshing feel to it.


----------



## albal (23 Feb 2018)

Just booked a flight to Victoria BC. Flying back to Gatwick from St. John's NF. Canada. Better get arse in gear, x4months til depart. + x2 months til Touring festival.!!


----------



## Redlight (19 Mar 2018)

Bits of Colorado/Wyoming - only day rides as I will be travelling with the family in a RV, but I am sure I'll be able to find the odd hill to tackle. Then some solo meandering in southern California, between LA and the border.


----------



## Fonze (19 Mar 2018)

Probably now Autumn I'm looking at doing Route 46 in Switzerland around Lake Geneva ..
Quite a gentile route but stunning scenery so I'm seeing friends/family interested in doing it with me ..


----------



## theloafer (10 Apr 2018)

talked the g/f into the lochs and glen route  (north) Glasgow-inverness this July accommodation booked just need to work out the best way to get to the start and then back home


----------



## SteveF (14 Apr 2018)

Just sorted a mini tour starting 30th June, (will be my first outside of England) , Dunkirk, Ghent then back towards the coast and a fair bit of the LF1 to the Hoek.

Ferries are booked as is accommodation (hotels with ability to flex them if needed) 

Very leisurely plod over six days .. Looking forward to it tremendously. .


----------



## Kosong (17 Apr 2018)

Was hoping to cycle the Rheine from its source in switzerland back to Bristol UK with a few stop offs but i just dont thnk i'll have the time this year. I have some backdated pay from an old job coming at some point in the next year so Im now leaning towards just doing a few short trips as and when this year and saving to do a big Europe tour next summer


----------

